# Programacion en diagrama de reles



## conilete (Mar 9, 2006)

Me estoy iniciando en la programacion de automatas. Para ello tengo conectado un PLC a mi equipo. En el diagrama de reles, tengo conectada una entrada a un canal mediante una instruccion OUT, pero el bit asociado no se activa cuando activo la entrada asociada. La linea que los une se pone en color verde pero no la bobina que indica la operacion OUT. Quisiera saber el porqué de esto. Gracias. Espero su respuesta.


----------



## chuko (Jul 4, 2006)

Asegurate de que la W0.10 no este utilizada como salida mas abajo en el programa.


----------

